# tironero



## Churchil

*Tipus de lladres*

Bona nit. És el meu primer missatge en aquest fòrum però no será l'últim. 

Es tracta de un dubte que tinc amb un parell de paraules en relació a diferents tipus de lladres i que encara no he aconseguit trobar en diccionaris o per la xarxa llurs equivalents en català. Són "_tironero_" que és aquell que empra el mètod de la estrebada per robar.


Moltes mercès.

Una salutació per a tots els companys catalans i catalanòfons del fòrum.


----------



## Churchil

Ningú no sap si existeix un equivalent en català per aquesta paraula? M'interessan també respostes negatives, se n'hi ha moltes ja m'oblido  una miqueta d'aquesta paraula. No totes les paraules tenen el seu equivalent en altres llengues.


----------



## Lurrezko

Churchil said:


> M'interess*e*n també respostes negatives



No ho sé

Però he trobat això: en aquest article d'El Periódico de Catalunya, edició en castellà, parlen d'un *tironero*. En el mateix article de l'edició catalana, parlen d'un* lladregot*, un terme molt més genèric (un _ladronzuelo_). Potser no hi ha cap paraula específica.

Salut


----------



## ursu-lab

Una altra opció seria "pispa". 
Per cert, en italià tampoc es diferencia un carterista d'un tironero amb una paraula específica, tot i la difusió d'aquest (desagradable) fenomen...


----------



## Churchil

ursu-lab said:


> Una altra opció seria "pispa".
> Per cert, en italià tampoc es diferencia un carterista d'un tironero amb una paraula específica, tot i la difusió d'aquest (desagradable) fenomen...



Doncs podieu dedicar-hi alguna paraula, que per _*carterista/esbuidabutxaques/lladremaner*_ teniu tantes com en català (_*borsaiolo/borseggiatore/tagliaborse*_)  i endemés he llegit "pickpocket" també en italià.



EDIT: Ehi, bugiarda! tenia el dubte i ho he cercat en els meus apunts i si que existeix la paraula, ja deia jo que n'hi havia una per aquest tipus de lladre. En italià es diu "_*scippatore*_". Potser no la feu servir molt, però la paraula ve en el diccionari amb un significat palés.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Pickpocket" a les ciutats turístiques per informar els estrangers, naturalment. Això també es pot sentir al metro de Bcn en anglès. Volia dir que ja no hi ha una paraula per diferenciar el robatori d'una cartera o el d'una bossa amb el mètode de l'estrebada amb força. Avui dia els italians en general només fan servir la paraula "scippatore" en qualsevol cas, quan et pispen la cartera al bus o quan et fan caure al carrer per robar-te la bossa. Borseggiatore i la resta que sorten a la teva llista ni els meus pares les utilitzen. "Tagliaborse" sembla de l'època dels bandolers (tallaven les bosses i en queien les monedes)  i "borsaiolo" em recorda les pel·lícules de Totò dels '50-'60.  Bé, potser els meus pares sí que deien "borseggiatore" (fa anys) però no el sentiràs dir de forma habitual per ningú que tingui menys de 40 anys.


----------



## Churchil

Gràcies per l'explicació dels matissos entre els mots, ursu-lab

Llavors ficaré pispa i lladregot com a possibles sinònims.


----------



## Sertori

Hola a tots!

Jo en diria un *estira-bosses. *(compte! dubto amb el guionet)

A algun diari ho he vist escrit (malgrat que això no sigui, ni de bon tros, un bon argument)

Apa, Salut!


----------

